# Squats pain



## 10bore (Apr 24, 2009)

Lads i seem to be getting a inner thigh strain after squats up by my groin could this be due to technique and if so how can i remedy it


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

10bore said:


> Lads i seem to be getting a inner thigh strain after squats up by my groin could this be due to technique and if so how can i remedy it


If you can get your squat recorded and stick it up, is it both legs..?


----------



## Horsfall (Nov 7, 2010)

do you stretch before you squat?


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

As above suggested, stretch! I forgot to stretch last week on Fridays workout and the difference was noticeable. I'd also check youtube video's for Squat form, could be doing it awkwardly mate. Besides that, my legs wreck after squats (only just starting doing them), so could be that


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

How do you warm up before squatting?


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

flexibility possibly, warm up properly and do some light stretching within that area is what I would do.


----------



## 10bore (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks guys i warm up with 5 reps 70kg 5 at 90kg then 5x5 at 110kg will give the stretches a go thanks for the input


----------



## waynesta (Jan 5, 2012)

its probably your tendon not used to pulling so hard but i could be wrong. i get the same if i take a couple of months off and come back to squats. in my experience you either suck it up or you spend 3 to 4 sessions easing your legs into training. something like 20-30 reps of a light weight will do the trick


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Bottom line is squats hurt, and they don't then you're not going heavy enough.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes I get this pain sometimes. Sometimes with leg press aswell. I thort it was hip flexors so I was streching them a lot but didn't get any better

@dixie , I think the pain described isn't a 'usual' heavy squatting pain. I enjoy the pain of squatting. But not this kind lol


----------



## brianwardle (Apr 11, 2011)

Do you sit way back into your squat? And how many times a week do you squat? I developed an issue in my left groin from regularly squatting to a low box. I remedied the issue by using more of an olympic style squat (closer stance and more ankle flexion). Still bothers me but no where near as much. Sometimes a little tweak in technique and you can work around these things


----------



## Ddraig_Goch (Nov 24, 2011)

I am getting an odd pain at the moment. When I've hit the bottom an on the way back up, I get a shot of pins & needles in my left foot. Very strange feeling indeed.


----------



## Ian69 (Oct 23, 2011)

You'll need to rest it for a week or 2 mate. I have had this exact niggle (high up near the groin) from not stretching and warming up properly before doing squats. It is the "Gracilis" muscle irc.

Don't be tempted to rush back as you could make this a lot worse and will put you out of squatting for even longer. (I tryed to power on through against advice, this didn't work).

Let it rest, then get back on it, but remember to stretch and warm up and all should be good.


----------



## Cythraul (Oct 5, 2011)

http://www.defrancostraining.com/ask_joe/archives/ask_joe_08-10-03.html#question04

check out that article, got lots of good stretches etc.

and, to me, it seems a bit silly to warm up with 70kg, personally i'd start with the empty bar and work up, empty, 40%x5 50x5 60x3 then working sets

edit: buy a foam roller!


----------



## RobConnor (Jan 22, 2012)

Like others have said, not much more you can do other than you can do than rest. Unless of course it's causing you pain\discomfort throughout the day, then you should really visit your GP.

I had a strain in my right thigh for 6 months that built till it got to the point that I couldn't squat. Took me 6 weeks of no leg work before I was back squatting. I'm convinced that had I responded quicker than my rest period would have been much shorter.

I know it can be frustrating taking time out but the earlier you start, the quicker you'll recover.


----------

